# New Lambs and New sheep owner..pics included...Anyone know the breed?



## Missy (Feb 10, 2013)

So, today I went to get a Saanen buckling and ended up with no goat and two lambs. They have three breeds of sheep(all seperated) Dorset,Romney and one other breed in which I can not remember, but all the lambs were in together(weened in one pen and still on the bottle in another.The white one is a 7/1/2 week old ewe, the black is an 8 week old ram. They are not related. I never thought to ask what breed they were. Any guess?

Meet Yin and Yang


----------



## TGreenhut (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats! They're cute!
Babydoll Southdown Sheep?


----------



## Missy (Feb 10, 2013)

They are adorable Thank you. I think the other breed was Hampshire? I saw the black ram's mother. She had a black face and legs and white wool..


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 10, 2013)

can't wait til Bon Bean and Bridgemoof see this!

The goaties are now going to tell you you've gone to the _dark side_! 

The goaties may not see it except for the goaties that are really closet sheepies that do lurk here.

I'm a new sheepie too and don't know breeds so my uneducated guess would be babydoll mix  Don't the sffolk have blk legs and face with white body?

So why didn't you get the buck????


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 10, 2013)

If the black one's mom was a Hamp (or it could be a Suffolk, Shrop, or Oxford, even) then the sire is probably a Romney (one of the breeds you mentioned) based on what the wool looks like.

The white one looks like a Dorset.

They look pretty small for their age. What were they fed before you got them?


----------



## Missy (Feb 10, 2013)

Just called the lady a few minutes ago.  The white one is 4 weeks The black one is 6 weeks. Her husband got the pens wrong The white one still has her tail (it is banded). They were fed Whole cows milk. 

She says the White one is a Dorset. The father of the ram lamb is unknown as the mother was found in different pens on more than one occasion(hmmm sounds like my goats)

As for the Saanen buckling, he just wasn't what I was looking for. I decided to stick with either an Oberhasli or an Alpine buck for my big girls next year.

They are both drinking water from a pail, munching on hay and grain. The boy had little interest in a bottle, but didn't mind the milk in a dish. The girl enjoyed her bottle quite a lot.

Oh and she says the mother of the black one  is a Romney??


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful world of sheep Missy!!!!  You made a great choice, and they are darling!  

They will steal your heart and you may need to sell all your goats to get more sheep 

Another goat person becoming a sheeple....woo hoo!


----------



## Missy (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey hey hey, I love my dear goats ...Buuuuuuuutttttt.....

I had been wanting sheep for a long time. I was actually when looking at them, only going to get the ram lamb as I always wanted a black sheep, but them I realized I wouldn't be kidding for another month and he was really going to need a friend. Then I decided that I would get a male and a female not related 


I am not sure how much they should weigh at their ages... They both seem quite a bit bigger than they look in the picture. The White ones name is Yin and the black one is Yang.

These little lambs sure are sweet. The black one finally decided he would sample the bottle....then suck down the whole thing in a matter of minutes.

I am so excited.....I wonder what my other half is going to say when he gets home....  ...Never told him I was getting sheep today...But it was such a great deal you all understand...... lol....


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2013)

oh yes...I understand...and I bet he loves them


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Missy said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey, I love my dear goats ...Buuuuuuuutttttt.....
> 
> I had been wanting sheep for a long time. I was actually when looking at them, only going to get the ram lamb as I always wanted a black sheep, but them I realized I wouldn't be kidding for another month and he was really going to need a friend. Then I decided that I would get a male and a female not related
> 
> ...


Once again...... Resistance is futile .  LOL, congratulations


----------



## Missy (Feb 10, 2013)

lol, I just couldn't help it! Just look at those little faces


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 10, 2013)

So cute!    And love the names (Yin & Yang).
Welcome to the world of sheepies.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 10, 2013)

Holy Cowz! Those are some CUTE CUTE lambies!  I can see how you couldn't resist those sweet little babies. Doesn't matter what kind of sheep they are, they are ADORABLE. But the one looks like a Southdown to me. Romney is good! Romney are sweet little things. Have fun with your sweet little babies.


----------



## secuono (Feb 10, 2013)

Black one is Babydoll southdown or large percentage worth. 
The white is not, idk what it could be.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the sheep world and I didn't think Dorsets had black hoof or black nose marking ??????????? I think that little one has a bit of Romney in there which is a good thing - are the hooves black on her ????? look like it ????
Love your livestock truck - just like my Dodge grand caravan


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 10, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Welcome to the sheep world and I didn't think Dorsets had black hoof or black nose marking ??????????? I think that little one has a bit of Romney in there which is a good thing - are the hooves black on her ????? look like it ????
> Love your livestock truck - just like my Dodge grand caravan


Good catch!  Didn't even notice the hooves. Dorsets have pink noses and white hooves. This lamb has the pink nose but has black hooves. I agree with you--probably is a Dorset x Romney cross.


----------



## Missy (Feb 11, 2013)

It very well could be. It didn't seem like the sheep were that seperated to me. In fact. There were Saanens in with the ewes. There were black ones with white wool. From what I could see, all of the White ewes had black feet. 

Yes my little ewe lamb has black feet too. They only have a Dorset x Romney ram and a full Romney ram. I talked with her half the night. lol.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 11, 2013)

Missy said:
			
		

> Yes my little ewe lamb has black feet too. They only have a Dorset x Romney ram and a full Romney ram. I talked with her half the night. lol.


The black hoof suggests it was the full Romney - could be wrong but those hooves change colour easy with a x breed thats why when purchasing any pure Roms the first thing I do is check the hoof is black all the way round in between and up to the fleece


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't want to say anything since the breeder had said the sheep was a Dorset but I agree with Royd on the fact it looks fairly Romney ish to me. It looks nothing like my Dorset x lambs.


----------



## Missy (Feb 12, 2013)

THe little female has black hooves and a black nose. Her sister also has black hooves and a black nose. The male was born on Decemeber 26th. The female was born on January 2nd. (I think the breeder is a bit annoyed with me...lol. At any rate the little female was a keeper. I guess she should have been there instead of leaving it up to her husband. I think he was more interested in the $ than in which sheep was which.  According to her(now- after I brought up the information you all provided to me) She has no Baby doll sheep, She only has one hampshire ewe that is not the mother or any other relation to my lambs. Both of these kids have a full Romney ram father the two males are not related as one was sold and the other purchased in between breedings. The ewe lamb has a 1/4 dorset 3/4 romney mother. The ram lamb I have is over 90% Romney. 

She tried to convice me to bring back and exchange the white ewe as she really wanted to keep her, finally she decided I could infact keep her. According to her she is trying to breed out the dorset and eventually have a full Romney herd as she is not milking any since she has the goats now too and she wants to cut back on the adults.

I wonder though if she even has a clue since she wasn't offering up much information until I started asking more questions and claiming that I talked to sheep experts  -Thanks guys  Then she said she had to research her paper work and she would call back. a half hour later, she called and presented me with the above stated information. She had said she thought I took a different ewe lamb which is why she she thought the baby was Dorset, as she bred one ewe for a high % Dorset lambing for someone and then they found lambs before that so she had them.


----------

